# heat press not heating up evenly



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a 16 X 20 gecho heat press. The front part of the press is about 10 degrees cooler than what the temperature display shows. The back half of the press is about 15 to 20 cooler that the display. 

When I close the press, it does not close evenly. The front part of the press touches the platen but the back part does not. I can still see a small gap in the back side of the press. 

It does not seem to have adjustments for this.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Unless Gecko can make this right for you, it sounds as though you are in the market for a new heat press.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Bummer. It is only three years old.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Try placing one layer of an old sweatshirt over the base. This might solve the uneven problem.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

I will try that. Thanks. I am just not sure if I should take this thing apart and check the connections near the heater element or just move on and get another one.


----------

